# Cycling



## Polar Bear (Jun 8, 2014)

Anyone out there cycle? Preferable road. Started about a month ago. Learning stuff on my own sucks. Example: made a 3 mm adjustment on my seat and now my nuts don't feel like someone hit them with a baseball bat after a 20 miler.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 8, 2014)

I've been kicking around the idea of getting a road bike.  After years of mtn/trail riding, a road bike would be nice to throw into the mix.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 8, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> I've been kicking around the idea of getting a road bike.  After years of mtn/trail riding, a road bike would be nice to throw into the mix.


I love it, my knees quit on me at 39, 7 years later, I finally found something that gives me that running high again. Rode 30 miles on Saturday


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice!  I ride regularly but a road bike would be cool to add into the mix.  Plus my lack of anything spandex and shitty tattoos would make me an anomaly around here with the cycling crowd!


----------



## Grunt (Jun 8, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> I love it, my knees quit on me at 39, 7 years later, I finally found something that gives me that running high again. Rode 30 miles on Saturday



Have you tried an elliptical? I started running again about three years ago. Within two days of running, my knees hurt so bad that I didn't think I would ever be able to walk again. I gave them a couple days to recover and tried again. I thought someone was beating my knees with a hammer.

I had someone suggest an elliptical to me and recommended that I give it a shot. I tried one and within that week, my knees quit hurting and I was up to running seven miles a day -- five days a week with no knee problems at all. Just a suggestion -- I realize I may be late to this game and you may have already tried it. Just figured I would offer since you loved running as I did.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 8, 2014)

Agoge said:


> Have you tried an elliptical? I started running again about three years ago. Within two days of running, my knees hurt so bad that I didn't think I would ever be able to walk again. I gave them a couple days to recover and tried again. I thought someone was beating my knees with a hammer.
> 
> I had someone suggest an elliptical to me and recommended that I give it a shot. I tried one and within that week, my knees quit hurting and I was up to running seven miles a day -- five days a week with no knee problems at all. Just a suggestion -- I realize I may be late to this game and you may have already tried it. Just figured I would offer since you loved running as I did.



You have not been on the board long...I am 6'8" 260 lbs. an elliptical still sucks. It is made for someone of average height. It did not hurt as much but did not give me that high


----------



## pardus (Jun 8, 2014)

I hate cycling. Just haven't done it much, I guess my body is used to walking and running and it feels really unnatural and uncomfortable for me to cycle. That said, I know it's a great exercise.


----------



## Brian C (Jun 8, 2014)

Like others, I mountain/trail ride, and have been looking at getting a road bike to ride around town.  My 29'er isn't the most practical for the road when I want to get out and ride without hitting a trail.  Sadly, a road bike will probably have to wait since I just bought a kayak to add to all my hobbies.

On a side note, I just got done watching a lot of Martyn Ashton's videos on YouTube.  He's the Danny Macaskill of road bikes, he does some seriously impressive stuff on road bikes.  Check out Road Bike Party and Road Bike Party 2 if you're interested.


----------



## hoepoe (Jun 8, 2014)

Brian C said:


> Like others, I mountain/trail ride, and have been looking at getting a road bike to ride around town.  My 29'er isn't the most practical for the road when I want to get out and ride without hitting a trail.  Sadly, a road bike will probably have to wait since I just bought a kayak to add to all my hobbies.
> 
> On a side note, I just got done watching a lot of Martyn Ashton's videos on YouTube.  He's the Danny Macaskill of road bikes, he does some seriously impressive stuff on road bikes.  Check out Road Bike Party and Road Bike Party 2 if you're interested.


Yup, what you need is to add (not replace your 29'er) a 650B to your collection!

Back to the topic at hand, and not very helpful to Mr. Bear, everything i love about cycling is in nature and not on the road - in addition, in Israel it's safer to take a day trip to Gaza than cycling on the roads! The driving culture here is somewhat reminiscent of an uncultured, selfish, win at all costs (even if there's no race!) Neanderthals behind the wheel - wait, actually, there is NO driving culture and hence the danger in road biking here. People do it, but seldom without an escort vehicle to physically block other cars from knocking one off.

What i did see on a recent trip to the Great US of A were fantastic hybrid bikes that are styled such as MTB's (visually) but have slick, road tires. Very nice! Something along the lines of these http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/fitness

Attached is my ride.


----------



## Dame (Jun 9, 2014)

Hubby and I used to ride in charity races. I still have his Ironman in the garage.
I remember the guys at the shop having more than a little to say about tire/seat to leg length which you've already discovered. 
Also, the height of the handle bars should be adjusted for your longer frame since you don't sit UP on a racing bike.
I'm guessing you are already wearing actual bike shorts. The padding makes all the difference. 
Are you using your shoes with standard pedals or bike shoes and road pedals?


----------



## digrar (Jun 9, 2014)

If you're not keen on the spandex, get some mountain bike shorts, with the internal lycra and padded seat. Then get a gel seat or gel seat cover as well.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 9, 2014)

I have already found the wonders of bibs with chamois, or at least my nuts have. Running shoes. Waiting 90 days to make sure it is a habit....though I think it is since I get bitchy if I don't get my ride in


----------



## Brian C (Jun 9, 2014)

Once you switch over to clipless pedals, you'll notice a huge difference on your pedaling efficiency.  The shorts was a huge benefit also, I eventually switched out my saddle to a WTB Rocket V, which made a huge difference.  Either way there is going to be a break in period on the saddle and your body.  I remember walking around for a few days after a long ride feeling like I was continuously getting kicked in the balls and gooch.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 9, 2014)

Just don't post any pictures of you in your cycling attire.  Your facebook photos looked like someone wrapped the jolly green giant in saran wrap


----------



## Hillclimb (Jun 14, 2014)

I just got into it recently on the weekends. 

Performance bike.com

I was informed of that gem after I drowned a few dollars at the local bicycle shop. Could a saved nearly $50 per item


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 14, 2014)

Hillclimb said:


> I just got into it recently on the weekends.
> 
> Performance bike.com
> 
> I was informed of that gem after I drowned a few dollars at the local bicycle shop. Could a saved nearly $50 per item


Not a big fan of their own line of bibs


----------



## LogDog0402 (Aug 5, 2014)

I've got a road bike but where I live has no real bike lanes that are safe.  Every week it seems that a cyclist is killed or injured.  Gotta love Florida.  I went to the cycling class at my gym, holy shit, that kicked my ass.  I'm looking forward to going back.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 1, 2014)

I got into cycling roughly 9 years ago. I was home on leave and bought a Trek 1000sl. A buddy off mine rode with a local bike club and invited me along. I didn't tell anyone there I was in the military but the old guys in the group thought they were going to show off for the new young kid who was on a brand new bike. It was a planned 80 mile ride and the group quickly split off into two groups, guys and girls. The way up averaged 21mph (terrain was mostly flat and what little hills we do have are nothing). We stopped at the 40 mile point and ate a light brunch before turning back towards home. On the way back I was setting the pace and turned around at one point and I was all alone. I stopped and waited (I ddnt quite remember the full route and didn't feel like getting lost) for 20 minutes before the women's pack came into sight. Turns out all the guys had to call their wives to come get them because they were too exhausted to ride back home.

Mostly my bike just collects dust now. I've put about 200 miles on it the last two years as it's hard to find time now to get on and go for a ride of any decent length, plus last year I did a 40 mile ride once and was done for the rest of the day. 

PB. If you do decide to go clipless (highly recommended), start off with a rather loose setting on it and just get used to it. In a panic you may forget you are clipped in so having them not as tight allows for you to break out of it easier.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 2, 2014)

Teufel said:


> Just don't post any pictures of you in your cycling attire.  Your facebook photos looked like someone wrapped the jolly green giant in saran wrap



Did someone say spandex?


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 2, 2014)

I just started riding.  Love it so far.  Bought a Specialized Roubaix SL4 Sport with disc brakes.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 24, 2016)

Anyone here ride any single tracks? Looking at getting a mountain bike for single tracks. I have it narrowed down to a Specialized Hard Rock or a Diamondback Overdrive.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jul 24, 2016)

Finally upgraded to carbon fiber: 61cm Trek Emonda SL5 2016. And never lookin back.

Went from 18mph avg on my vintage 90s vintage Trek 1400 58cm aluminum, to 23mph on my last 40 miler. 

For anyone who runs aerobars: I threw them on this weekend and it was my first time using them, I went significantly slower and my quads were more fatigued than usual. Is that normal for your first time using em? There was also a pretty good wind going as I was riding near the coast line/beach. I'll have to try to highway and see if I get the same effect


----------



## macNcheese (Jul 25, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> Anyone here ride any single tracks? Looking at getting a mountain bike for single tracks. I have it narrowed down to a Specialized Hard Rock or a Diamondback Overdrive.


Are you talking new or used? If you're jumping right into single track I would highly recommend used. Its all preference. Whatever one feels more comfortable initially. If you're really going after it out there you're going to replace parts pretty regularly. It's not like a car where certain brands are more expensive to repair. You're essentially paying for a frame and whatever combination of other components the company decides to throw on it. If I had to choose I would say Specialized. Purely based on price.
If you decide to go used I HIGHLY recommend a Raleigh Mojave 8.0. Cheap. Well rounded and durable. Mine has fought a lot of trees and lived. Average price around 250$.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 25, 2016)

I have been looking at craigslist plus ebay and a few local pawn shops looking for used bikes for about a month now.  Problem is finding a large frame.  I'm over 6' so a medium just won't cut it. I'm wary of a lot of things on ebay,  plus factoring shipping costs and I'm just better off buying new from my LBS.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 25, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> Anyone here ride any single tracks? Looking at getting a mountain bike for single tracks. I have it narrowed down to a Specialized Hard Rock or a Diamondback Overdrive.



The Specialized has an excellent rep.  Relatively inexpensive, but generally can take a pounding.


----------



## macNcheese (Jul 25, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> I have been looking at craigslist plus ebay and a few local pawn shops looking for used bikes for about a month now.  Problem is finding a large frame.  I'm over 6' so a medium just won't cut it. I'm wary of a lot of things on ebay,  plus factoring shipping costs and I'm just better off buying new from my LBS.


Ya I see your problem there. Check out some 29ers. The price point is a bit higher, but you'd be super comfortable. They're big bikes.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 25, 2016)

It is going to cost you but look at Zinn Cycle.  I bought a KHS 747 3XL road bike. It was not cheap but worth it. I almost quit because I was in so much pain because of someone sizing me wrong.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 25, 2016)

I have been riding for years. My goal is to break 1k miles each season, and realistic riding weather is early May til about late October - so far so good!  I've got a 20 mile and 35 mile route of paved bike trails out my back yard, so access to trails is never an excuse.  Started doing the MS150 last year and was grateful to learn of chamois shorts AND Chamois Buttr.  For the long rides I smear that shit in every nook and cranny about ever 20 miles or so.  Five years ago I went from stirrups to clipping in, I'll never go back!

Bought my Bianchi Eros nearly 10 years ago - a few sets of tires and two chain changes later and it is still as good as new!


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 25, 2016)

I very rarely use the butter. I prefer to build up calluses on my nut sac. Bibs + chamois are a awesome. I had problems early on buying cheap bibs. Learned quick about good and bad chamois.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 25, 2016)

I invested in my first "good" pair of shorts with the chamois pads built in. Funny you should post this now because tonight was my first ride without the added buttr.

Did just a short (but fast) 15 miles and feel great. Tomorrow I will do the 25 mile rout and see how I feel. Would be great if I didn't have to smear the stuff on every time I ride, but I really f'd myself up once. Never again!


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 25, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I invested in my first "good" pair of shorts with the chamois pads built in. Funny you should post this now because tonight was my first ride without the added buttr.
> 
> Did just a short (but fast) 15 miles and feel great. Tomorrow I will do the 25 mile rout and see how I feel. Would be great if I didn't have to smear the stuff on every time I ride, but I really f'd myself up once. Never again!


My first couple of times I just rode in gym shorts....oh god did that suck. Try bibs with sewn in chamois. I think they are better than shorts. Shorts seem to move around to much for me and I will get hot spots.
I own a couple pairs of these Men's P.R.O. In-R-Cool® Bib Short | Pearlizumi


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for that @Polar Bear - Pearlizumi is the brand of shorts I bought, never even considered the bibs...til now.

For me personally, so far so good in the shorts, and no hotspots...but tonight was the first without adding the Buttr.  I've only used one set of the shorts, am going to go back tomorrow and see if I can exchange the 2nd set towards bibs.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 25, 2016)

I get my bibs from here.
Find Bikes, Cycling Clothing, Bike Parts & Bike Shoes Or Your Local Bike Store at Performance.
Great return policy and reward system
Shirts here
Tall Men's Cycling Jerseys have Extra Long in the Torsoe


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 26, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Tall Men's Cycling Jerseys have Extra Long in the Torsoe



They make for tall men but not tall women. :whatever::whatever:


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 26, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> Anyone here ride any single tracks? Looking at getting a mountain bike for single tracks. I have it narrowed down to a Specialized Hard Rock or a Diamondback Overdrive.



I ride a ton, or at least did until two months ago when I started training up for another longer distance trail race.  If you know what fits you, hit Craigslist hard.  There are always those who spend a ton on a good bike and two years later sell it for cheap after it sits in the garage taking up space.  Another good source for used bikes is www.pinkbike.com.   Otherwise find a decent local bike shop who doesn't push the most expensive bike and caters to you as a customer.  When it comes to mountain bikes you will mostly see tire sizes 27.5 and 29 inches, in addition to your frame sizes.  There are still shops out there that carry 26ers as well.  Test ride each and see how they feel.  Compare prices on bikes and the cost of service at different shops that sell the same brands.  There is a difference. 

My last bike was a 2006 Specialized  Hardrock comp disc that I rode the hell out of and replaced components as they gave out.  The Hardrocks of today are not the same quality as 10 years ago.  My current bike is still a work in progress that I built from the frame up in the garage.  Purchased the frame at a killer price from Chromag and basically built it from parts. 

2014 Chromag Aperture, medium frame with 26" wheels. 

View attachment 16173


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 26, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> They make for tall men but not tall women. :whatever::whatever:


They are American cut (loose) not Europen. They would fit you fine. I have never found a Europen cut to fit me right.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 26, 2016)

Has Peugeot ever had any competative cycles, mountian, or touring?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 26, 2016)

What do you guys use for gloves?  I've gone thru a number a different types, and now use a really nice leather pair but still get some nasty sores on the outside of my hands - as I think out loud, I wonder if after all these years of using the Chamois Butter has made my hands too soft for riding.  Damn...I hate the sores I am going to get until my hands toughen up again.


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 27, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> They are American cut (loose) not Europen. They would fit you fine. I have never found a Europen cut to fit me right.


I'm sure they'd fit me. But last time I checked, I'm not a dude....I got big boobies. ;)


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 27, 2016)

RustyShackleford said:


> Another good source for used bikes is www.pinkbike.com.



Thanks for the lead.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 27, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What do you guys use for gloves?  I've gone thru a number a different types, and now use a really nice leather pair but still get some nasty sores on the outside of my hands - as I think out loud, I wonder if after all these years of using the Chamois Butter has made my hands too soft for riding.  Damn...I hate the sores I am going to get until my hands toughen up again.



I used to have a pair of Gary Fisher padded half-gloves; now I use Mechanix Wear.

I ride a Gary Fisher hardtail X-Caliber, circa 1996.  Nice steel frame, real brakes #whatsadisc?  :) 

I love that bike...ahhh, the skinned legs, the separated shoulder, the open wounds....I love me some single track....


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 27, 2016)

I've been using a pair of Fox gloves for years and have never had an issue. 



Devildoc said:


> I ride a Gary Fisher hardtail X-Caliber, circa 1996.  Nice steel frame, real brakes #whatsadisc?  :)



You cannot beat a steel frame.  The Chromag I posted earlier is steel and it's lighter than most other frames, aside from carbon.

As for real brakes, I'll keep the hydraulic disc.  Real stopping power!   After having V brakes, mechanical disc and hydraulic disc, I love the hydraulics.  If you service them right and clean them when needed, there's no issue.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 27, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> I'm sure they'd fit me. But last time I checked, I'm not a dude....I got big boobies. ;)


They would cover the boys!


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 27, 2016)

Louis Garneau Men's Biogel RX Cycling Glove 
This what I have. Not a huge fan but better than nothing


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 6, 2016)

Today was a VERY good day to ride.  My longest of the season...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Today was a VERY good day to ride.  My longest of the season...
> 
> View attachment 16236



Great ride! Nice watch too.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 6, 2016)

Impressive ride. Your ass is going to feel pretty raw after that


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 14, 2016)

*Observation one:  *
Got my 1k miles in already, been a great summer for biking!



*Observation two: * 
Took a new route today and found this sign.  Somehow knowing that the electrical field is "within state guidelines" does not give me the warm fuzzies I am likely supposed to feel.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *Observation one:  *
> Got my 1k miles in already, been a great summer for biking!
> 
> View attachment 16295
> ...



"Static Electricity" they say; hair raising.

Seems you got through it. Did you notice anything unusual?

Silly me, @Ooh-Rah, is unusual.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 14, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Seems you got through it. Did you notice anything unusual?



Ha!  I turned around and took a different path. I'm not volunteering to be anyone's slow roasted microwave popcorn.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 6, 2016)

I picked up a 29er mountain bike over the weekend. Found a place about 15 minutes from my house to ride through the woods and over a few TTF's. I learned real quick that speed is your friend. Feels pretty weird at first to have such a high center of gravity.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 6, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> I learned real quick that speed is your friend.



Any injury I got riding too fast pales in comparison to the ones I got riding too slow....


----------



## DocIllinois (Sep 6, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Any injury I got riding too fast pales in comparison to the ones I got riding too slow....



I attempted a mountain bike ride of Backbone Trail in California with a buddy who rode it often.  "Nice and slow pace," he said.

This was my state of being on a semi-regular basis:


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 6, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> I attempted a mountain bike ride of Backbone Trail in California with a buddy who rode it often.  "Nice and slow pace," he said.
> 
> This was my state of being on a semi-regular basis:
> 
> View attachment 16539



Haha. I'm sure I'll end up with some new great material for the "here's how I got this scar" stories. I have a nice scar on my shin from my BMX bike pedal as a teenager after a failed tailwhip off a 6' kicker.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 11, 2016)

Suffered my first crash today. Was rolling along a 4' high wooden bridge and crashed off it just about at the end of the damn thing. Tried to save it by riding a wheelie off it but wound up landing on my front wheel and hit landed squarely on my head. Thank God for helmets.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 11, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> Thank God for helmets.



I am shocked at the number of riders I see racing the paved trails well in excess of 20 MPH.

To add...I am equally perplexed by the parents I see towing their babies/kids in those attachable carts...and the kids are not wearing helmets.  But the bike rider is.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 11, 2016)

When I used to ride my road bike on really hot days I was guilty of not wearing a helmet.  I wouldn't do that now. 

As for the kids not wearing helmets,  shame on the parents.


----------



## Brill (Sep 19, 2016)

147mph on a bike???

American woman rides bike 147 mph, a new world record | VeloNews.com


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 19, 2016)

lindy said:


> 147mph on a bike???
> 
> American woman rides bike 147 mph, a new world record | VeloNews.com



Color me not impressed. 

I guess I'm a bit of a purist when it comes to bikes, but in my mind it is a record with an * since she was towed up til 90MPH - 

This weekend I had my bike touching 40 MPH (stupid, by the way) and it was a bit nerve racking. I give the woman props for bravery, but she didn't naturally exceed 147 MPH. 

_Initially, Mueller’s bike was attached to the slightly-modified Land Rover SVR pace car, which towed her to approximately 90 miles per hour before she released the tether and continued to pedal behind the car. A tail fairing was attached to the Land Rover, creating a small pocket that shielded Mueller from wind resistance as she continued to increase her speed._


----------



## The Accountant (Sep 20, 2016)

Picked up a Single Speed 29er from Nashbar a month ago. Extremely budget friendly and was easy to assemble myself. Lately I've been going in the trails which would be considered cross country trails I assume. 

I was considering a road bike but I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 23, 2016)

K9Quest said:


> Picked up a Single Speed 29er from Nashbar a month ago. Extremely budget friendly and was easy to assemble myself. Lately I've been going in the trails which would be considered cross country trails I assume.
> 
> I was considering a road bike but I wouldn't use it.


Why would you not use it?


----------



## The Accountant (Sep 28, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Why would you not use it?



Road bikes just don't appeal to me for various reasons, wasn't looking for a bike to exercise with or commute. Couple that with pretty bad roadways here it wouldn't be that enjoyable. Hell, even the paved bike path isn't all that nice to ride on a mountain bike. 

Only enjoy going into the woods bike trails when it's nice out.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 23, 2016)

Been staring at this the past four or five times I've been out. Finally said fuck it today and just went for it. First time made it up but then stopped as I couldn't see the wood down ramp part. That's when I took this pic. Second time made it clean through. Third try didn't even make it up the tube. Decided that was enough for today.


----------



## Brill (Oct 23, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> View attachment 16939 Been staring at this the past four or five times I've been out. Finally said fuck it today and just went for it. First time made it up but then stopped as I couldn't see the wood down ramp part. That's when I took this pic. Second time made it clean through. Third try didn't even make it up the tube. Decided that was enough for today.



It made get be easier going the other way.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 23, 2016)

It crossed my mind to try it that way, but I didn't trust myself on the two-tiered ramp.  As odd as that sounds.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 24, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> It crossed my mind to try it that way, but I didn't trust myself on the two-tiered ramp.  As odd as that sounds.



Sounds about right.  I wonder if the creator of that obstacle didn't have more dirt on the ramp as there's probably not much traction available on the cement.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 24, 2016)

The lead there is a short down hill ride with about a 2' kicker. It wouldn't suprise me if originally there was more dirt there. The park is several years old and the jumps are all showing their age and lack of use.  Not the best picture but you can see the deterioration of some of the jumps in this picture. Next time I'm there I'll pull some of the tarps off on the bigger jumps and look at them. Just judging from the areas around them though they aren't usable. I would have died as a kid when I was big into BMX to have a park like this near me.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 26, 2016)

Nice.  It's too bad there isn't a crew out there working to maintain the trails.


----------



## Etype (Nov 4, 2016)

I've got an airdyne that I do the same workout on about three times a week.

I warm up for 10 minutes with my HRM on and try to maintain about 140 BPM. Then I do one Tabata (20 secs on, 10 off x8). Then I just try to keep the pedals moving for a 10 minute cool down.  It's fucking brutal.


----------



## Brill (Nov 6, 2016)

Etype said:


> I've got an *airdyne* that I do the same workout on about three times a week.



1%-er.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 6, 2016)

Jumped on my road bike today for the first time in ages. My knee acted upon around mile seven and I was forced to return back to home. Still was able to manage around 15.5mph with 19 mph sustained gusts of wind. I love getting out on it, but I think the next time I'll stretch much longer before hand and also drive some where out in the sticks to go riding. Virginia Beach drivers don't give a rats ass for bike riders.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 6, 2016)

RustyShackleford said:


> Nice.  It's too bad there isn't a crew out there working to maintain the trails.



There is a local mpuntain bike group that does a fantastic job at keeping the trails clear and clean. However the park is small and most people head up to Williamsburg for the two different parks up there. Below is one of the trails from last weekend up there. They have a trail that's heavy in TTF's.

 

I think BMX is not big around here which leads to not many using those jumps. I would have loved to have a pump track like they have there as a kid/teenager.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice!  On maintaining the jumps, it could also be that whoever owns the park isn't up for the liability if someone gets hurt on jumps or other man made obstacles on the trail.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 14, 2017)

Coming off a painful shin injury. First ride in a month.  

Temp = 88 degrees
Humidity = off the charts
Riding partner = 14 year old boy 
Distance = 10 miles
Time = 45 minutes

Results = I got smoked.  The boy outpaced me by about 100 yards the whole ride. 

Note to self - it's a lot easier to stay in shape than to get back into shape.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Coming off a painful shin injury. First ride in a month.
> 
> Temp = 88 degrees
> Humidity = off the charts
> ...




I was wondering about your Lower Tibia injury?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 14, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I was wondering about your Lower Tibia injury?



Not broken, chipped, or cracked.  I bruised it.  Holy freeking crap did that hurt, and the wound itself was infected pretty bad.  Got put on 10 days of Cephalexin (4x/day) and light duty.

Pretty much healed up and scabbed over now....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 14, 2017)

.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 14, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> It still looks pretty inflamed.



Should have been more clear. That was the "before" pic. All good to go now.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 14, 2017)

.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 25, 2017)

Love to see this thread bumped.  Tough year for me, typically I can attack hills.  This year my thighs burn like crazy. Fuck.


----------



## Serenity (Sep 6, 2017)

Polar Bear said:


> Anyone out there cycle? Preferable road. Started about a month ago. Learning stuff on my own sucks. Example: made a 3 mm adjustment on my seat and now my nuts don't feel like someone hit them with a baseball bat after a 20 miler.


Yes, I do cycle.  Love my bike.  Couldn't run last month due to hip bursitis, so I spent all of August riding.  It was winter where I am and I hate the cold.  I quit at 300.56 miles when I got to my target mileage because I got tired of freezing fingers, the wind harassing me, and riding around wrapped up looking like a telly tubby.

As for the nuts-issue, it took me 3 years to convince my husband to ride because of this.  My solution for him was full suspension and the cushiest seat the store had.  I figured it was worth it.  My husband has looked forward to his long rides ever since.



Ooh-Rah said:


> Tough year for me, typically I can attack hills.  This year my thighs burn like crazy. Fuck.


I don't attack hills.  I get off and push. :whatever:


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 9, 2018)

Went 30 miles the other day. Felt good to bust off some of that winter rust.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 9, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Went 30 miles the other day. Felt good to bust off some of that winter rust.



VERY jealous.  Still have feet of snow on the ground...using my trainer in the basement.  Just not the same.


----------



## Koochiching (Feb 2, 2019)

I attained my pro mountain bike license right before I quit. Raced from 16-21. Kind of refreshing to see the (relatively) carefree riding on here, despite my own aversion to it now. If you don't already, mountain bike! Road riding is fun and good for training, but MTB is loads more fun (sometimes).


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 2, 2019)

Koochiching said:


> I attained my pro mountain bike license right before I quit. Raced from 16-21. Kind of refreshing to see the (relatively) carefree riding on here, despite my own aversion to it now. If you don't already, mountain bike! Road riding is fun and good for training, but MTB is loads more fun (sometimes).


Carefree? I am always trying to beat my times and distance.


----------



## Koochiching (Feb 2, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> Carefree? I am always trying to beat my times and distance.


(I assume) You aren't training specifically for cycling 15+ hours per week, following specific diets and periodized training plans, choosing specific races to peak for, spending too much money on equipment, traveling to races, and generally living your life around cycling. Heck, I'll even throw in shaving your legs. etc etc etc.

I said "relatively" for a reason. There's a difference. People ride for many reasons, just trying to participate in the thread.


----------



## Koochiching (Feb 2, 2019)

I also realize my comments sound super full of it, so I apologize for that.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 2, 2019)

I did some sprint triathlons many years ago, and although enjoy it for what it was, I realize I was never really going to get into triathlon big time so I sold my road bikes. I did some local mountain bike races and really enjoyed it, but for me riding was always recreational, never really got into the competition thing.  But even recreationally, I was putting in 15, 20 hours a week in the saddle.


----------



## Koochiching (Feb 2, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> I did some sprint triathlons many years ago, and although enjoy it for what it was, I realize I was never really going to get into triathlon big time so I sold my road bikes. I did some local mountain bike races and really enjoyed it, but for me riding was always recreational, never really got into the competition thing.  But even recreationally, I was putting in 15, 20 hours a week in the saddle.


That's impressive, but I'd argue that doesn't really count as recreational anymore. Most world tour pros are putting on 30 hours max in the winter, and probably around 20 during the season. You can be competitive riding 6-8 hours per week if you train correctly, but I'm sure you know that by having a triathlon background and all. Those guys train a LOT.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 2, 2019)

Koochiching said:


> That's impressive, but I'd argue that doesn't really count as recreational anymore. Most world tour pros are putting on 30 hours max in the winter, and probably around 20 during the season. You can be competitive riding 6-8 hours per week if you train correctly, but I'm sure you know that by having a triathlon background and all. Those guys train a LOT.



yeah, triathletes train all the freaking time. I have a co-worker who does the Ironman, he does one full Ironman a year, two halves, and then about five other smaller triathlons. His training schedule is crazy.

I never got into serious training, I just rode, a lot. I did it just for the fun of it that's why I say I was just recreational. Never really followed anything diet-wise or any kind of training schedule.

When I was at my peak of riding I was a paramedic and close to one of our stations there was about 20 miles of trails, I would get off work at 0600, change clothes and hit the trails for about 3 hours. I did that almost every day, and when I was on days I would ride an hour and a half in the morning, an hour or two after work.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 2, 2019)

Bunch of amateurs, I probably had a hundred thousand hours on my Honda CR125 by the time I was 12...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 2, 2019)

Koochiching said:


> (I assume) You aren't training specifically for cycling 15+ hours per week, following specific diets and periodized training plans, choosing specific races to peak for, spending too much money on equipment, traveling to races, and generally living your life around cycling. Heck, I'll even throw in shaving your legs. etc etc etc.
> 
> I said "relatively" for a reason. There's a difference. People ride for many reasons, just trying to participate in the thread.


Well, I'm dieting decently.  Running a lot...but when I peak for my 70.3 training I'm probably gonna be at 8 hours of cycling/week.


----------



## AWP (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm looking at getting back into mountain biking this year. I'd forgotten how expensive it can be and the tech has changed so much in the last 12 years. Unreal what they're producing today.

Anyone have any experience with 1x drives on an MTB?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 3, 2019)

AWP said:


> I'm looking at getting back into mountain biking this year. I'd forgotten how expensive it can be and the tech has changed so much in the last 12 years. Unreal what they're producing today.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with 1x drives on an MTB?


 
Yep. Built one in my garage on a Chromag Aperture frame a few years back. Less maintenance and with a 1x11ish set up, I have enough range to ride pretty much anything I encounter.


----------



## AWP (Feb 3, 2019)

RustyShackleford said:


> Yep. Built one in my garage on a Chromag Aperture frame a few years back. Less maintenance and with a 1x11ish set up, I have enough range to ride pretty much anything I encounter.



FL trails are flow followed with short, sharp climbs. I'm trying to gauge how a 1x and/ or 29''er will work under those circumstances. I want a 1x, but I'm not sold on a 29. A 27+ is a maybe, but everything I'm reading says the sidewalls are a bit weak. I cut my teeth on a 26 and haven't sat on a bike in over a decade, so I'm probably overthinking my options.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 3, 2019)

I am 50, I compete against myself.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 3, 2019)

Funny thing this thread. Two years ago I bought a mountain bike. Yesterday, shortly after this thread was bumped, my wife found the receipt. Oops! Ml



AWP said:


> FL trails are flow followed with short, sharp climbs. I'm trying to gauge how a 1x and/ or 29''er will work under those circumstances. I want a 1x, but I'm not sold on a 29. A 27+ is a maybe, but everything I'm reading says the sidewalls are a bit weak. I cut my teeth on a 26 and haven't sat on a bike in over a decade, so I'm probably overthinking my options.



I've got a 29er. Took me a few rides to get used to it, but now I wonder how I ever rode anything smaller (that's what she said). The thing climbs like a goat.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 3, 2019)

AWP said:


> FL trails are flow followed with short, sharp climbs. I'm trying to gauge how a 1x and/ or 29''er will work under those circumstances. I want a 1x, but I'm not sold on a 29. A 27+ is a maybe, but everything I'm reading says the sidewalls are a bit weak. I cut my teeth on a 26 and haven't sat on a bike in over a decade, so I'm probably overthinking my options.



Trails here in Indiana are similar unless you’re in the southern part of the state. 

I still ride a 26er, mainly because of the deal I got on the Chromag frame and the number of parts/accessories for a 26er I had sitting around the garage at the time. The next bike will most likely be a 27.5. Find a shop that will let you test ride each and go from there.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 3, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> I am 50, I play with myself.


FIFY


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 20, 2019)

First ride on the Wahoo Kickr with Zwift...god I'm out of cycling shape.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 14, 2019)

I've been riding my bike to work when I can, but after yesterday that's stopping as I was nearly run over by a car that failed to yield at a stop light. I was on a bike trail sidewalk that has the right of way at stop lights when turning. Said person didn't stop when they were turning and I was forced to turn sharply right (clipped in and moving at 20mph). I ended up dumping myself and eating pavement. Thankfully I am a staunch believer in helmets otherwise my head would match my leg. I need to buy  new cleat as the side I landed is now gone as a result of skidding on asphalt. I'm still a little sore (getting old sucks. Yay mid 30's!) but otherwise in tact minus some scabs and road rash on my leg and forearm. Guess I'll need to bust out the mountain bike that has been sitting for a year and start trail riding again.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 14, 2019)

Picking up my Roadie, get fit, and ready for winter riding.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 14, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> I've been riding my bike to work when I can, but after yesterday that's stopping as I was nearly run over by a car that failed to yield at a stop light. I was on a bike trail sidewalk that has the right of way at stop lights when turning. Said person didn't stop when they were turning and I was forced to turn sharply right (clipped in and moving at 20mph). I ended up dumping myself and eating pavement. Thankfully I am a staunch believer in helmets otherwise my head would match my leg. I need to buy  new cleat as the side I landed is now gone as a result of skidding on asphalt. I'm still a little sore (getting old sucks. Ya mind 30's!) but otherwise in tact minus some scabs and road rash on my leg and forearm. Guess I'll need to bust out the mountain bike that has been sitting for a year and start trail riding again.


Was the driver HOT?


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 14, 2019)

Nope. She didn't even stop to ask if I was okay. Cunt.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 19, 2019)

I was north bound at a red light. Got the green and started to proceed when my peripheral vision caught two bicyclists who had no intention of stopping. I slammed the brakes. They laughed. They lived.

Fucking Cunts.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 19, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I was north bound at a red light. Got the green and started to proceed when my peripheral vision caught two bicyclists who had no intention of stopping. I slammed the brakes. They laughed. They lived.
> 
> Fucking Cunts.



Yep, many of them don't want to follow any of the traffic laws until they are ran over by a vehicle and then they decide to claim that the "driver wasn't following the law."


----------



## Bambi (Aug 19, 2019)

The cyclists here usually bike on the shoulder of the parkway, which I don’t understand how it can be legal when it’s use is as an emergency shoulder. And expect you to move over to the left lane, which isn’t always entirely possible when you’re nearing a left turn only at an intersection. I’ve had a few try to chase me down, flipping me off, good thing my truck has a motor in it, the scary men in spandex could of really roughed me up.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 20, 2019)

Bambi said:


> The cyclists here usually bike on the shoulder of the parkway, which I don’t understand how it can be legal when it’s use is as an emergency shoulder. And expect you to move over to the left lane, which isn’t always entirely possible when you’re nearing a left turn only at an intersection. I’ve had a few try to chase me down, flipping me off, good thing my truck has a motor in it, the scary men in spandex could of really roughed me up.


You slow down then! You are the reason cyclists get killed. We can ride right down the center of the lane.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2019)

Bambi said:


> The cyclists here usually bike on the shoulder of the parkway, which I don’t understand how it can be legal when it’s use is as an emergency shoulder. And expect you to move over to the left lane, which isn’t always entirely possible when you’re nearing a left turn only at an intersection. I’ve had a few try to chase me down, flipping me off, good thing my truck has a motor in it, the scary men in spandex could of really roughed me up.


Yah know....this may be the wrong thread to sing your anti biking biases. 



Bambi said:


> the scary men in spandex could of really roughed me up.



You meant to be sarcastic, but consider your audience.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 20, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> You slow down then! You are the reason cyclists get killed. We can ride right down the center of the lane.


I follow the speed limit, and I always look out for cyclists and motorcyclists because they’re way more vulnerable than any other vehicle. I just beef with the guys here because they flip people off and try to catch up to people at lights to spew rage at them. But from my personal experience, I can’t always get over an entire lane to give them that space. I slowly creep up and give a good distance between me and them and I have still gotten the bird.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 20, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Yah know....this may be the wrong thread to sing your anti biking biases.
> 
> 
> 
> You meant to be sarcastic, but consider your audience.


I’m not anti biking, i should of prefaced it with that, I just have had bad experiences with certain cyclists here.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 20, 2019)

Bambi said:


> I follow the speed limit, and I always look out for cyclists and motorcyclists because they’re way more vulnerable than any other vehicle. I just beef with the guys here because they flip people off and try to catch up to people at lights to spew rage at them. But from my personal experience, I can’t always get over an entire lane to give them that space. I slowly creep up and give a good distance between me and them and I have still gotten the bird.


3 feet min, if you can’t do that then you wait until you can. That simple


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 20, 2019)

When on patrol, I've worked a lot of bike/vehicle accidents, luckily only a few were serious and a couple were fatal. Seen fault on both sides....drivers not paying attention or crowding bikes and bikers who have the right to be on the roadway and classified as a vehicle (Texas), but don't think the red lights or stop signs apply to them...can't have it both ways.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 20, 2019)

Picked up this girl today The new Endurance bike 2019 from Argon 18, the Krypton GF


----------



## Grunt (Aug 20, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Picked up this girl today The new Endurance bike 2019 from Argon 18, the Krypton GF



That is certainly a beauty. Congratulations on the purchase.


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 21, 2019)

I'll have to get some pictures of my two race bikes from when I competing professionally.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 15, 2019)

Surprised my wife with a new bike for our wedding anniversary today.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 15, 2019)

Surprise twist to us biking today. After we rode the trails we jumped back in the car and went down to ride the boardwalk at the ocean front. We ended up dropping the bikes back off at the car and then walked to a restaurant on the water. In the hour and fifteen minutes we were in there, someone tried to steal my bike. We got home and when I took mine off the rack,  the rear tire was disconnected. I luckily had put multiple locks on the bikes to prevent such a thing but didn't think it would actually happen.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 15, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Surprise twist to us biking today. After we rode the trails we jumped back in the car and went down to ride the boardwalk at the ocean front. We ended up dropping the bikes back off at the car and then walked to a restaurant on the water. In the hour and fifteen minutes we were in there, someone tried to steal my bike. We got home and when I took mine off the rack,  the rear tire was disconnected. I luckily had put multiple locks on the bikes to prevent such a thing but didn't think it would actually happen.


Sadly, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 15, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Surprise twist to us biking today. After we rode the trails we jumped back in the car and went down to ride the boardwalk at the ocean front. We ended up dropping the bikes back off at the car and then walked to a restaurant on the water. In the hour and fifteen minutes we were in there, someone tried to steal my bike. We got home and when I took mine off the rack,  the rear tire was disconnected. I luckily had put multiple locks on the bikes to prevent such a thing but didn't think it would actually happen.


----------



## digrar (Sep 16, 2019)

'A lot of blood': Man dies while fleeing swooping magpie



> A man has died while trying to avoid a swooping magpie in a park near Wollongong which has a history of attacks.
> 
> The 76-year-old was riding his bicycle in Woonona yesterday morning when the bird started to swoop so he rode off the path in an effort to escape.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zulio6 (Dec 9, 2019)

you could try track cycling or velodrome cycling.  It would probably be a better fit since your so big.




Those guys are absolute units.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 9, 2019)

Zulio6 said:


> you could try track cycling or velodrome cycling.  It would probably be a better fit since your so big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris Hoy was a freak.  Although most track cyclists are about the same height, he's got the average track cyclist by 40lbs easy.  Most of the current US team are 6-0 to 6-2 and vary between 160 and 175 lbs.


----------



## Zulio6 (Dec 10, 2019)

I believe polar bear said he was 6,8.
I guess you could say he is also a freak.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 11, 2019)

Zulio6 said:


> I believe polar bear said he was 6,8.
> I guess you could say he is also a freak.


True


----------

